

The launch, the doubts, the decisions of a 10 week old startup - eisokant
http://eisokant.com/2009/05/10/monday-27th-april-00-57/

======
aristus
Um, I've seen this asked before, but I'll ask it again:

a) Eventually you'll convert Twollars to real dollars.

b) Everyone starts with 50 Twollars.

Isn't that a REALLY high customer acquisition cost for a free application?

~~~
siong1987
This depends on the conversion rate from twollars to real dollars.

The creator didn't mention what is the conversion rate. I doubt that the
conversion rate will be 1:1.

------
SwellJoe
Egads. Where'd all the paragraphs go? I am simply not patient enough to wade
through your big block o' text.

~~~
tom_rath
I think it was supposed to be Kerouac with up-arrows or something, but the
style just doesn't translate well to business writing.

The gent's previous blog posts were more coherent, so this appears to have
been an experiment.

~~~
eisokant
Hi Tom, Thank you for your comment, it is an experiment as much as it is a
change in writing style (not based on Kerouac but I understand the reference).
It's no longer business writing for others, it's writing I do for myself. I am
putting it on my blog for those who are interested.

